# kernel configuration directory



## mosquetero (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I am trying to activate dummynet and to do that I need to access to the kernel configuration directory: /usr/src/sys/i386/conf.

The strange thing is that it does not exist in my FreeBSD 7.2. In fact, the folder /usr/src is empty. I thought that maybe I am using an old tutorial which assumes an older distribution, but I can't find where the kernel configuration directory is in this 7.2 distribution.

Can you help me please??

Thank you in advance


----------



## Alt (Aug 26, 2009)

Before you must fetch your kernel sources via csup =)


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 26, 2009)

You must install Src , you can install install SRC by CD and DVD of FreeBSD by use sysinstall


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2009)

The sources are not installed by default. Either get them from the installation CD/DVD, or use csup(1) to get them.


----------



## mosquetero (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks you! I used the sysinstall and installed it from the CD as you said. To find the right packages to installed I read this webpage:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html

(just in case someone has the same problem and comes to this thread)


----------

